# SHARP stabbing pains in pelvis @40 weeks



## AllisonH

Help ladies!! 

For those that have experienced this pain, how much longer did it take for contractions to start and labor to begin? My due date is today and these pains have been very consistent for the past 4 day in a row. I hope I don't have to feel them much longer! They hurt bad

Also, how long were you in early labor 'til you decided to go to the hospital? I'm pregnant with my first and don't even know what a contraction feels like!! 


Thanks!!!


----------



## m0us3

Hey, i'm sorry i can't answer your question but i just had the same thing :shrug: was on the phone to oh and had to start panting and he got worried :haha: Fingers crossed it's the start soon and you don't have to take it much more xx


----------



## frenchmomma

could it be head-fitting pains making your pelvis stretch v quickly? I had that at 35 weeks with DS, thought I was in labour!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im.going with going lower.

First baby early labour 2 weeks arrived 4 days over.

Youll know labour contraction


----------

